
Einstein's Philosophy of Science (2014) - lainon
https://plato.stanford.edu/entries/einstein-philscience/
======
woodandsteel
This is a very interesting article. It turns out that Einstein was a very
serious philosopher of science, in dialogue with leading philosophers of
science of his day such as Schlitz and Reichenbach.

It seems to me that his overall philosophy of science is a version of
pragmatism.

------
jimhefferon
> Robert Thornton, a young African-American philosopher of science

How is his ethnic background possibly relevant?

~~~
boomboomsubban
The entire bit about Robert Thornton seems unnecessary, they can't even keep
his name consistent. Though a German citizen writing a letter to an African-
American in 1944 probably does say a fair amount about his philosophy of
science, if you include the letter at all it seems worth mentioning.

~~~
gpawl
It's strange to call Albert Einstein a "German citizen" in _1944_, since by
1943 all German Jews had been murdered or exiled.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Albert_Einstein](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Albert_Einstein)

> In 1901, after being stateless for more than five years, Einstein acquired
> Swiss citizenship, which he kept for the rest of his life.

> He settled in the United States, becoming an American citizen in 1940

~~~
boomboomsubban
Yes, that was the point. And being an American citizen tells you more about
his philosophy, as most American physicists would not have been allowed to
write such a letter in 1944.

